# ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*أغرب وأصعب أحاسيس تحدث للمرأة تكون في حالة قرارها الارتباط برجل، وذلك نظرا لتعدد المشاعر التي تحدث في وقت واحد مما يؤدي لتشابكها وتداخلها بل وأحيانا تناقضها، وما يحدث في عقلها يكون الآتي: 





إحساس بالفضول 




فهي تريد أن تعرف عنك كل شيء وترغب في استكشاف مزايا العلاقة الجديدة قبل أن تبدأ





إحساس بالمتعة 




فهي تعيش تحلم بهذه اللحظة، ويالها من لحظة ممتعة ونادرة وشيقة حينما تقرر الارتباط برجل يكون صديقها وحبيبها وزوجها وأخا لها. 





إحساس بالتردد 




وهي سمة غالبا ما توجد في البنات حتى أثناء شراء الملابس، فما بالك باختيار شريك العمر. 





إحساس بالرغبة الجافة 




فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا. 





إحساس بعدم الثقة 




البنت لا تتخذ معظم قراراتها بنفسها فهي تظل مرتبطة بأسرتها إلى أن تقع في الموقف الذي يتطلب منها هي أن تتخذ القرار وتتحمل تبعاته وهو موقف الحب واختيار الشريك، ولذلك تنتابها حالة من عدم الثقة في النفس والخوف أحيانا. 





الحماس 




البنت تكون دائمة التفكير في من تحب، ويكون مسيطرا على كل أحداث يومها وكلامها، وهي ترغب في توطيد العلاقة بشكل أكبر والوصول إلى صورة مثالية مثل التي رسمتها في عقلها طوال حياتها. 





الإنجاز 




نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها*​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها

موضوع جميل اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااااا كاجو​


----------



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> نظرا لشعور البنت بنفسها وباتخاذ القرار الصعب بشكل سليم فهي تشعر بالإنجاز وبفرحة كبيرة بنفسها وبتفكيرها وبتميزها عن باقي صديقاتها​
> موضوع جميل اوى ​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا كاجو​


 

ميرسى كاندى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا كاجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kajo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا كاجو​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسى ينبوع على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادية (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

تسلم ايدك يا كاجو 
موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## crazy_girl (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

واو موضوع روعة بجد ياكاجو
ميرسي ياباشا لاحاسيسك الجميلة ومشاعرك النادرة ومواضعيك التحفة


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

*فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا.*

*عجبتني اوي المقوله دي*
*ميرسي يا كاجو علي الموضوع الفجميل دا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## kajo (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



فادية قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كاجو
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا​


 

ميرسى جدا يافاديه

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاجو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## لولومنير (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

موضوع حديد وجميل شكرا ياقمر  وتحياتي ليكي                      :mus13:


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

*مغلطيش فى ولا كلمة 
الله ينور عليكى بجد بحس كدة اوى فى خطيبتى وحبيبة قلبى  وحب عمرى وكفايا كدة علشان لو اتكلمت عنها مش هخلص
مرسى للموضوع جميل بجد​*


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

*مغلطيش فى ولا كلمة 
الله ينور عليكى بجد بحس كدة اوى فى خطيبتى وحبيبة قلبى  وحب عمرى وكفايا كدة علشان لو اتكلمت عنها مش هخلص
مرسى للموضوع جميل بجد بلذات لما بتقولى

فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا. ​*


----------



## kajo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



لولومنير قال:


> موضوع حديد وجميل شكرا ياقمر وتحياتي ليكي :mus13:


 

ميرسى لمرورك 

بس انا ولد مش بنت

هههههههههه


----------



## kajo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *مغلطيش فى ولا كلمة​*
> *الله ينور عليكى بجد بحس كدة اوى فى خطيبتى وحبيبة قلبى وحب عمرى وكفايا كدة علشان لو اتكلمت عنها مش هخلص*
> *مرسى للموضوع جميل بجد بلذات لما بتقولى*​
> *فهي تسعى إلى مقابلتك دائما والامتلاء بجمال الحب وغرائبه بل وخلافاته أحيانا. *​


 

ميرسى ليك لمرورك

وربنا يخليلك خطيبتك

بس انا مش عليكى   خليها عليك  بدون  ى


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يدور في عقل المرأة عندما تقرر الارتباط برجل؟*

موضوعك جميل اوووووووى يا كاجو
ربنا يعوضك


----------

